# Great Customer Service !



## Airframes (Feb 5, 2015)

On Tuesday, I received an order from Model Hobbies, an on-line company I use fairly frequently.
One of the items was a pair of ejection seats for British Phantoms, made by Aires, in the Czech Republic, which should have had some P.E. parts included.
These parts were not in the package (pic attached), but I wasn't sure if this was a 'downgraded', cheaper version, so contacted Model Hobbies by e-mail on Tuesday evening.
I received a reply at *08.55 *on Wednesday, saying they thought the parts probably _should_ be included, and that they'd contact the supplier (Aires).
This morning I received another e-mail from MH telling me they'd contacted the supplier, and that the parts should be included and the error would be rectified - and then just a few minutes ago, I received another e-mail informing me the parts are on the way to me direct from Aires.
Fantastic service, and many, many thanks to Model Hobbies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## rochie (Feb 5, 2015)

nice one.

did better than me then, i ordered the Academy F-14 "bombcat" kit as it has some updated parts when compared to their F-14 A kit.
anyway kit never arrived so called to tell them, asked to wait a few more days to see if it arrived, which i did, called again and they were out of stock of the "bombcat"kit so asked if they could send the F-14 A kit.
i agreed and asked about the £8 difference in price, "oh that will be refunded they said, well i am still waiting for that !

dubious about using them now, will probably buy from them again but they are no longer my first choice anymore.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 5, 2015)

Give them a call Karl. In those very few instances when I've had a problem, such as slow delivery, they've been very good about things. Their delivery times have slipped a bit - I used to get stuff within a couple of days, and now it's taking around four to six days, the latter if there's a weekend in the way.


----------



## rochie (Feb 5, 2015)

spoke to them twice about it.

to be honest it is not a massive amount, it wasn't their fault the kit went missing and i will probably buy from them again but like i said if i can get something elsewhere for a similar price i probably will


----------



## Airframes (Feb 5, 2015)

Yep, I understand.
Alberto had a problem with a package from them going missing some time ago. I 'phoned MH on his behalf, and was assured it had been sent. However, I very often see on, for example, 'e-bay', that companies will not ship to Italy as so many parcels go 'missing'.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 5, 2015)

Good to know.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 6, 2015)

The parts arrived (from MH) this morning. Excellent service, and I hope Karl can chase them up with a reminder for his problem. 
Karl, the bloke who dealt with me is Nick - very helpful. Maybe send him an e-mail to remind him ? I'm sure he'd sort something for you.


----------

